# Cycle helmets compulsory Spain



## Moped (Mar 6, 2019)

For the first time riding a cycle in Spain I was stopped by the police for not wearing a cycle helmet. They said if they see me tomorrow without helmet €80 fine. When I think of all the times I have cycled past Spanish police..........Anyway got back to the van and checked this out and discovered that it is compulsory in Spain to wear a cycle helmet when riding a bike outside urban areas. Urban areas in Spain where there is a 50km limit are exempt from this law as it would have a serious impact on cycle hire schemes and would discourage the use of bikes in urban areas.

But as soon as you cycle along a road with a 90km per hour or higher speed limit for road vehicles then helmets are compulsory. If you are on a cycle path alongside one of these roads you do not require a helmet. But there are tales of Spanish police hiding around bends on roads where cycle paths end forcing cyclists onto the main road and the police stopping and fining cyclists without helmets as soon as they are on the major road. 

So cycling Spanish motorhomers you have been warned!


----------



## wildebus (Mar 7, 2019)

sounds good to me


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2019)

Think it a good idea,i may of had some sense now if i had wore one as a kid.:wacko:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 7, 2019)

It should be compulsory throughout Spain and any other country regardless of whether you are in an urban area or not.
25 years ago my daughter aged 13 years was out cycling with her friend, my daughter was leading and suddenly braked. Her friend ran into the rear of my daughters bike, went over the handle bars and hit her head on the kerb. She was dead before the emergency services arrived.
They said if she had worn a helmet it was highly likely she would only have suffered concussion at worst.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 7, 2019)

Obanboy666 said:


> It should be compulsory throughout Spain and any other country regardless of whether you are in an urban area or not.
> 25 years ago my daughter aged 13 years was out cycling with her friend, my daughter was leading and suddenly braked. Her friend ran into the rear of my daughters bike, went over the handle bars and hit her head on the kerb. She was dead before the emergency services arrived.
> They said if she had worn a helmet it was highly likely she would only have suffered concussion at worst.


I pressed "like" as there is no "agree" button.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 7, 2019)

Obanboy666 said:


> It should be compulsory throughout Spain and any other country regardless of whether you are in an urban area or not.
> 25 years ago my daughter aged 13 years was out cycling with her friend, my daughter was leading and suddenly braked. Her friend ran into the rear of my daughters bike, went over the handle bars and hit her head on the kerb. She was dead before the emergency services arrived.
> They said if she had worn a helmet it was highly likely she would only have suffered concussion at worst.



I always wear a helmet when cycling and my misses wouldn’t let the boys out on their bikes or skateboards without a lid on. Recently had a go at my doctor who doesn’t wear a helmet while commuting to the surgery.


----------



## kenspain (Mar 8, 2019)

Obanboy666 said:


> It should be compulsory throughout Spain and any other country regardless of whether you are in an urban area or not.
> 25 years ago my daughter aged 13 years was out cycling with her friend, my daughter was leading and suddenly braked. Her friend ran into the rear of my daughters bike, went over the handle bars and hit her head on the kerb. She was dead before the emergency services arrived.
> They said if she had worn a helmet it was highly likely she would only have suffered concussion at worst.



It is compulsory here but the police dont worry about it much when i think they should


----------



## Borders2 (Mar 8, 2019)

My son in law went out for a mountain bike ride over a path he knows very well. His wheel slipped on a narrow bridge and he nose dived into a concrete lined didch. His helmet saved his life but he will nhever work as a plumber again. 

His sternum split, seemingly quite a common injury pre airbags and his was the only one that we know of in the UK last year. Two operations to plate and pin have failed and effectively his is totally "stuffed" 

I always have worn a lid and by god I will continue to. His wife and kids are suffering as well as him. Thats all it takes, one second and disaster. 

B2


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 8, 2019)

Personally, generally speaking I do not like anything that takes away your freedom of choice by the state. Every little bit you give away makes you that less free.
Education not compulsion.


----------



## runnach (Mar 8, 2019)

Helmets are the "grey water" on cycling forums opinions quite feisty

Does it take a nanny state to tell us what to do ?, councils will be telling us where we can and cant park next. Should legislation detract from personal choice ?

Channa


----------



## hextal (Mar 8, 2019)

Agreed - it gets very murky. That said I do get annoyed when cyclists try to argue that a helmet makes them less safe. Hey I'm all for "I don't want to wear one" as an argument, but not made up facts. Particularly when they want everyone else on the road to modify their behaviour, mirrors, signs, etc.

It was similar when motorcycle helmets came in.

I suspect if they were being honest most would say "I don't want to wear a lid as it'll mess up my hair".


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 8, 2019)

Borders2 said:


> My son in law went out for a mountain bike ride over a path he knows very well. His wheel slipped on a narrow bridge and he nose dived into a concrete lined didch. His helmet saved his life but he will nhever work as a plumber again.
> 
> His sternum split, seemingly quite a common injury pre airbags and his was the only one that we know of in the UK last year. Two operations to plate and pin have failed and effectively his is totally "stuffed"
> 
> ...



I am sorry for your SiL and the family.

Since you are posting on this subject, I wonder what opinion you have on what, if anything, the wearing of a helmet had on his mental attitude to the risk/safety ratio that made him ride a bicycle on a narrow bridge(presumably with no guard rails)?

Geoff


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 8, 2019)

Should be a requirement in the UK.


----------



## Fazerloz (Mar 9, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Should be a requirement in the UK.


I guess it should be for skiers as well then. They get up to some pretty high speeds. Or is that different. Skiers die from head injuries as well. Life is full of risks. You can't protect everyone from everything by legislation and you shouldn't try to.  Education and let people make a informed choice. It should be their life to live as they see fit.  I don't see it as the job of the state to protect you from yourself.. from others yes.


----------



## Moped (Mar 9, 2019)

Following the warning from the Spanish police we bought a pair of cycle helmets from Decathlon for €9.99 each. Not a big price to pay to avoid risk of €80 fine in Spain.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 9, 2019)

Fazerloz;998567[B said:
			
		

> ]I guess it should be for skiers as well then. [/B]They get up to some pretty high speeds. Or is that different. Skiers die from head injuries as well. Life is full of risks. You can't protect everyone from everything by legislation and you shouldn't try to.  Education and let people make a informed choice. It should be their life to live as they see fit.  I don't see it as the job of the state to protect you from yourself.. from others yes.



And for 

Roller bladers
Ice skaters
Tree climbers
Children on swings
Tall people going through 6' doorways

and 

and 

and ........



Geoff


----------



## hextal (Mar 9, 2019)

nicholsong said:


> And for
> 
> Roller bladers
> Ice skaters
> ...



Agreed. But the problem is that often these people will try to claim against someone or something.


----------

